# How many are currently using the RF 3sixty.3?



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

It seems less popular, less talked about...than some other DSP's. Just wanted to discuss a few things about tuning with it...


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm curious about this DSP too.... Was consider the jbl MS-8 until I found out it has 2 v output and the Rockford Fosgate 3sixty3 has 8 v output......That to me says more power.....I wonder how its connected in a system (any diagrams out there?)


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

It can be connected via speaker level in, or RCA. It has a ton of options! You can sum inputs and you only need 2 full range inputs to make all the other channels.

I won't say it's the easiest to use, since you can do so many things, but it doesn't limit you like an automated setup possibly could.

My amp gains are at minimum, the setup cd finds your max no distortion output from your HU, takes the incoming full range signals and flattens them so that your input into your amplifiers is flat, then you have to take over from there.


----------



## mooch91 (Apr 6, 2008)

Using it... software is a little quirky til you get used to it. Any issues I'm having are related to my capabilities with tuning; the 360.3 gives me more than enough power for doing anything I could want with my simple setup.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

Does anyone have a diagram of how to connect it? Think about including in a system with a Pioneer HU (3 sets of outputs) 4 ch amp, sub amp and a center speaker set up (cdt centerstage unit)


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

Have it. Love it. Wish it had 2 more channels and a more intuitive saving scheme in the software, but it's not rocket science, so don't let that scare you off. 

Did I mention I love it? I am positive that it made the largest improvement to my system of anything I have put in. What tuning questions do you have? I'm not a genius, but I'm not stupid either and I've played with mine quite a bit.


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> Does anyone have a diagram of how to connect it? Think about including in a system with a Pioneer HU (3 sets of outputs) 4 ch amp, sub amp and a center speaker set up (cdt centerstage unit)


You can run all those speakers from one set of RCAs from your HU if you choose to, but then you couldn't pan, control the sub, etc from the head unit. So do you need the control, or the cash in your pocket, that's going to be a personal preference thing. 

Plug RCAs from any output channels of the 360.3 up to your amp, because each channel is programmed for what you want the output to be during the setup process, and can be easily changed in the software if needed as the system changes. Obviously I'd make it a habit to group them and keep them organized, but it's for your sanity, not its.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

It does have some weird software issues, but no deal breaker. Mine has a tendency to "forget" the phase settings when saving to the hard drive. If I load the file from the laptop, it's painfully obvious it set phase to default, the sound is weird. After I save it the second time, it usually sticks.

Now that I learning more about car audio SQ, I am learning how to tune it via TA and EQ, and I have a very solid image that just tends to drift right on me sometimes, I need to figure out what songs, what conditions, before I try to fix that, if it even needs fixing at all. I have not messed with the Q of the bands yet either, not sure how and when I should?

I have spent my time with the DSP learning to TA and then level balance the entire frequency range. I think I can get my 2khz and up settings closer, as I feel that is where I lose image a bit. Then again, knowing which music to test with, and what music is just the way it is sonically, is quite difficult 

One thing that surprises me about how sensitive all this can be, is that my left knee, moved just 3" closer to the left mid, makes a considerable shift in the high end, and loses it's center image as I imagine it is bouncing the sound off my leg and back into the door trim. If I go another 1-2" closer, then it blocks/absorbs those sounds and the sound goes flat sounding on the left, which can pull the image too far right again.

But still, even with my troubles, I am getting some great sound for the most part, and it flat out blows away the sound I had before the DSP. I am a believer in the technology!


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

therapture said:


> It does have some weird software issues, but no deal breaker. Mine has a tendency to "forget" the phase settings when saving to the hard drive. If I load the file from the laptop, it's painfully obvious it set phase to default, the sound is weird. After I save it the second time, it usually sticks.
> 
> Now that I learning more about car audio SQ, I am learning how to tune it via TA and EQ, and I have a very solid image that just tends to drift right on me sometimes, I need to figure out what songs, what conditions, before I try to fix that, if it even needs fixing at all. I have not messed with the Q of the bands yet either, not sure how and when I should?
> 
> ...


With the RF 3sixty3 does it have a feature that auto tune the settings? Or is it something that a pro with lots of experience need to do?


----------



## AudioBob (May 21, 2007)

I have been using it for several months and I really like it. As mentioned, the software has it's quirks, but it has been improved with updates. It does not currently have any auto tune features and if you are unfamiliar with proper tuning techniques it may be best to enlist the help of a professional. It is not hard to use, but you need to have a mostly advanced knowledge of how EQ's, crossovers and etc...

I don't think that you will find gushing fanboys on here, but you will find many that are satisfied with it.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

cjazzy4 said:


> Does anyone have a diagram of how to connect it? Think about including in a system with a Pioneer HU (3 sets of outputs) 4 ch amp, sub amp and a center speaker set up (cdt centerstage unit)


You can get the user manual from here http://www.rockfordfosgate.com/supp....php?p_faqid=1066&p_li=&p_topview=1#knowledge. Like hankbot said 2 full range inputs with 8 outputs. I have had it installed for a few weeks now and love it. Only gripe is the software glitches here and there but it's easily fixed by cycling the power then its good to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> You can get the user manual from here Rockford Fosgate® - RFTECH Support. Like hankbot said 2 full range inputs with 8 outputs. I have had it installed for a few weeks now and love it. Only gripe is the software glitches here and there but it's easily fixed by cycling the power then its good to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks I will look through this manual......One thing that turned me on to the RF 3sixty3 is the fact I read somewhere it has 8v output compared to the MS-8 2v of output......is this correct?


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> With the RF 3sixty3 does it have a feature that auto tune the settings? Or is it something that a pro with lots of experience need to do?


The only auto tune it does is flatten your input signal to make a flat output. That does not mean flat in car response, just that you get to start with an even response into the amplifiers. The setup will tell you what MAX volume you can use from your HU, and it will set an eq curve that is flat frequency response (the curve will have minor adjustments).

For example, my HU will auto boost bass at lower volumes. Well, the setup showed me a 3db cut at 50hz, which in actuality flattened the signal response. Does that make sense?


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> Thanks I will look through this manual......One thing that turned me on to the RF 3sixty3 is the fact I read somewhere it has 8v output compared to the MS-8 2v of output......is this correct?


I would assume up to 8v, it might not do that all the time? It certainly has a STRONG output stage. My amp gains are minimized fully and there is prodigious output.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

therapture said:


> I would assume up to 8v, it might not do that all the time? It certainly has a STRONG output stage. My amp gains are minimized fully and there is prodigious output.


So compared to the MS-8 are you saying it (RF 3sixty3) will produce above 2v of output ......or at least 4v of output (my head unit output)?


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> So compared to the MS-8 are you saying it (RF 3sixty3) will produce above 2v of output ......or at least 4v of output (my head unit output)?


I am going by the rated specs, I doubt RF would advertise 8v outputs and only deliver 4v or less. I have not measured them myself. I know it is stronger, by an order of magnitude, than my old MTX REQ5 outputs, that were rated at 2.5v.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

cjazzy4 said:


> So compared to the MS-8 are you saying it (RF 3sixty3) will produce above 2v of output ......or at least 4v of output (my head unit output)?


I have the gains all the way down on my HD900/5 and it puts out way more volume than running off my HU that advertises 2 volts. I don't have access to an o-scope to measure it but I am with rapture, I don't think they would advertise 8 and put out less than 4. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> I have the gains all the way down on my HD900/5 and it puts out way more volume than running off my HU that advertises 2 volts. I don't have access to an o-scope to measure it but I am with rapture, I don't think they would advertise 8 and put out less than 4.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So in layman's term .......the volts output would be much more then the MS-8?
But may not be constantly 8v of output.

Then more volts out put the better the SQ (true in theory for a beginner system)?


----------



## dwhite832003 (Jan 19, 2013)

I wouldn't concern yourself with output voltage too much! You'll just have to adjust the gains on your amplifiers properly. No with that being said it is nice when you have a lot of headroom, my gains are all the way down with the 8 volts out of the 3sixty.3! Kinda takes the guess work out of amp gain setting! As long as you don't completely boost a set of frequencys you'll know your always give your amp a good clean signal!
You sound like your on the fence with the MS8 & the RF piece! Just depends on what type of person you are 
set & forget type MS8 with good sound 
Tweaker type 3sixty.3 with the possibility bad - great sound or driving yourself insane


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

dwhite832003 said:


> Tweaker type 3sixty.3 with the possibility bad - great sound or driving yourself insane



As a new dsp user, it took me a few weeks to really understand and put into practice things such as proper TA, and then learning to level balance the high end (which is like TA for those ranges, in practice). Using a 31 band EQ was daunting at first, but with solid reading and help from peeps here, I am quite happy that I went with the RF unit, I do not like having basically zero ability to tune things later on. Well, the 3sixty.3 will never get you bored!

And the system just flat out kills its former state of affairs, there simply is not much comparison to before, SQ is great and I never did realize how good the soundstage could be. I used to think dsp's were for the "snotty" SQ types, I was wrong


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

dwhite832003 said:


> I wouldn't concern yourself with output voltage too much! You'll just have to adjust the gains on your amplifiers properly. No with that being said it is nice when you have a lot of headroom, my gains are all the way down with the 8 volts out of the 3sixty.3! Kinda takes the guess work out of amp gain setting! As long as you don't completely boost a set of frequencys you'll know your always give your amp a good clean signal!
> You sound like your on the fence with the MS8 & the RF piece! Just depends on what type of person you are
> set & forget type MS8 with good sound
> Tweaker type 3sixty.3 with the possibility bad - great sound or driving yourself insane


Yes you are correct.....I'm on the fence about the MS-8 and RF 3sixy3.....Doesn't help to be a Libra (kinda by nature indecisive)......Took me a year to figure out I doing a budget build with Pioneer HU,speakers and amp (ordering gear in stages)........So first stage install the basic (HU,speakers,amps, sound deaden, sub,wiring).......The next stage is sound processing.......Call my self planning ahead to study whats out there now so it won't take me a while to add DSP later......after trying it without DSP.
I think for me I want to be able to tweek and adjust (really learn what avenues a DSP can open up for me sound wise)


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

therapture said:


> As a new dsp user, it took me a few weeks to really understand and put into practice things such as proper TA, and then learning to level balance the high end (which is like TA for those ranges, in practice). Using a 31 band EQ was daunting at first, but with solid reading and help from peeps here, I am quite happy that I went with the RF unit, I do not like having basically zero ability to tune things later on. Well, the 3sixty.3 will never get you bored!
> 
> And the system just flat out kills its former state of affairs, there simply is not much comparison to before, SQ is great and I never did realize how good the soundstage could be. I used to think dsp's were for the "snotty" SQ types, I was wrong


So since you had the RF 3sixty3......Whats the biggest difference you have noticed in the various genres of music you listen to......that is true across the board?
How does this unit (RF 3sixty3) improved your bass response? I going for more of a tight and precise deep sound to bass. I think the term I'm looking for is "up-front bass".


----------



## dwhite832003 (Jan 19, 2013)

I think the up front bass your looking has more to do with driver size/placement & or enclosure!


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> How does this unit (RF 3sixty3) improved your bass response? I going for more of a tight and precise deep sound to bass. I think the term I'm looking for is "up-front bass".


What got me the "up front" bass was.....better midbass! (and time alignment).The 363 helped dial in the TA and center the impact, and I have gobs (for a 6.5) of midbass, I picked the Imagines specifically for their respected midbass output. Then I deadened, sealed, etc., the door and door card. HUGE improvement.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

therapture said:


> What got me the "up front" bass was.....better midbass! (and time alignment).The 363 helped dial in the TA and center the impact, and I have gobs (for a 6.5) of midbass, I picked the Imagines specifically for their respected midbass output. Then I deadened, sealed, etc., the door and door card. HUGE improvement.


Oh okay..Imagines are a higher end 6x9?......So time alignment will help with this goal. with the sub I have.....My sub will be a 10' Pioneer Champion Pro TS-w250D2 (custom built sealed box)


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> So in layman's term .......the volts output would be much more then the MS-8?
> But may not be constantly 8v of output.
> 
> Then more volts out put the better  the SQ (true in theory for a beginner system)?


RCAs transmit an AC signal. This means that the voltage is constantly changing. Remember, this is music, so the RCAs are sending waveforms and the wave is voltage. When you hear silence between tracks your RCAs are putting out basically 0v. At full volume at clipping threshold as the signal reaches it peak(s) it is either + or - 8v(for the 360.3, or 4v for your head unit). At any other point in the wave it is a voltage smaller than 8v.

The only thing I didn't mention is that the 8v could be peak or RMS, and you need to know which it is to know what it should measure. I made the assumption above that it was peak.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

hankbot said:


> RCAs transmit an AC signal. This means that the voltage is constantly changing. Remember, this is music, so the RCAs are sending waveforms and the wave is voltage. When you hear silence between tracks your RCAs are putting out basically 0v. At full volume at clipping threshold as the signal reaches it peak(s) it is either + or - 8v(for the 360.3, or 4v for your head unit). At any other point in the wave it is a voltage smaller than 8v.
> 
> The only thing I didn't mention is that the 8v could be peak or RMS, and you need to know which it is to know what it should measure. I made the assumption above that it was peak.


okay this is good to know......So the 8v could be max volts or RMS..... So for the MS-8 the 2v could be max volts or RMS too?

Is it safe to say that the more volts of output the better the device is (HU or DSP) when it comes to a budget SQ build?


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> okay this is good to know......So the 8v could be max volts or RMS..... So for the MS-8 the 2v could be max volts or RMS too?
> 
> Is it safe to say that the more volts of output the better the device is (HU or DSP) when it comes to a budget SQ build?


In almost all situations yes. The exception is if you exceed your amplifiers max input voltage. For example, if your amp has a max 4v input, a good idea would be to start with -3db on the lines going out to that amp from your 360.3 to keep RCA voltage around 4v max. Easy to set in the software. 

Edit* output voltage is NOT indicative of quality, however ALL other things being equal, get the unit with higher output voltage.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

hankbot said:


> In almost all situations yes. The exception is if you exceed your amplifiers max input voltage. For example, if your amp has a max 4v input, a good idea would be to start with -3db on the lines going out to that amp from your 360.3 to keep RCA voltage around 4v max. Easy to set in the software.
> 
> Edit* output voltage is NOT indicative of quality, however ALL other things being equal, get the unit with higher output voltage.


oh okay.....this is good info to know....So before deciding on a DSP I should check the max input on my amps first?


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

hankbot said:


> For example, if your amp has a max 4v input, a good idea would be to start with -3db on the lines going out to that amp from your 360.3 to keep RCA voltage around 4v max. Easy to set in the software.
> 
> .




So...school me here. I am getting some Alpine amplifiers next week. I just checked the specs, and it says:
*
Input Sensitivity (RCA Input): 0.15 - 4.0 V*

So, in my RF363 GUI, I should take both channels and set them to -3db and then EQ cut/boost the bands from that point?


----------



## dwhite832003 (Jan 19, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> So since you had the RF 3sixty3......Whats the biggest difference you have noticed in the various genres of music you listen to......that is true across the board?
> How does this unit (RF 3sixty3) improved your bass response? I going for more of a tight and precise deep sound to bass. I think the term I'm looking for is "up-front bass".





therapture said:


> So...school me here. I am getting some Alpine amplifiers next week. I just checked the specs, and it says:
> *
> Input Sensitivity (RCA Input): 0.15 - 4.0 V*
> 
> So, in my RF363 GUI, I should take both channels and set them to -3db and then EQ cut/boost the bands from that point?


You can always check the output voltage of your processor @ your rca leads with a dmm set to ac & use the pin & shield for positive & negative! What model alpine? I wouldn't try if possible Not to boost any frequencys but rather cut the rest unless it's very minimal boosting that is needed!


----------



## hankbot (Jan 6, 2013)

dwhite832003 said:


> You can always check the output voltage of your processor @ your rca leads with a dmm set to ac & use the pin & shield for positive & negative! What model alpine? I wouldn't try if possible Not to boost any frequencys but rather cut the rest unless it's very minimal boosting that is needed!


This is the most accurate way short of an oscilloscope to set your gains. For reference, I too am running an Alpine amp, the MRX-V70. I have my gains for my 6.5" components at -2db on my 360.3, and my tweeters at -12 or -15db (@ -3db my ears bleed), I can't remember. This gives me the ability to stay within 1 "point" of the max level that the 360.3 determined was the acceptable THD for my HU (apparently Kenwoods generally are around 31 or 32 out of 35), plus the ability to slightly bump songs that were recorded a little low by using the extra "point". 

I have accidentally run @ 0db of cut before to my Alpine, and the worst thing I noticed was not getting to use the full range of volume before distortion started. 

As far as input voltage on your amp, hopefully you can make use of the full 8v, but if not, what about the amp you'll eventually replace it with. (we are after all quite prone to switching gear frequently)

The higher the voltage you can use in your RCAs, the less likely you are to have noise issues. (although some noise during silence is still possible if you don't route your wires away from sources of electromagnetic interference like power wires and other electronic devices)


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

dwhite832003 said:


> You can always check the output voltage of your processor @ your rca leads with a dmm set to ac & use the pin & shield for positive & negative! *What model alpine?* I wouldn't try if possible Not to boost any frequencys but rather cut the rest unless it's very minimal boosting that is needed!



I am riding the fence between the MRX-M55 and MRX-F65, or, save a few bucks and get the MRV-F500 and MRV-F300. Either model are a big step up from the Crunch amps I have now. I don't expect a huge sonic difference (maybe I will be wrong) but I like the small footprint and size matching the MRV models have.


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

The 3sixty is a great unit, with capabilities that far exceed the abilities of the overwhelming majority of car audio lovers. One member claimed to have "insider" information about how bad the unit was and that info took off like wildfire. It's so far proven to be inaccurate.

I wouldn't consider an MS-8 unless it was given to me. It had WAY too many problems.

Doesn't hesitate to pick a 3sixty up. The price that they're being sold for only sweetens the deal.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

bassfromspace said:


> The 3sixty is a great unit, with capabilities that far exceed the abilities of the overwhelming majority of car audio lovers. One member claimed to have "insider" information about how bad the unit was and that info took off like wildfire. It's so far proven to be inaccurate.
> 
> I wouldn't consider an MS-8 unless it was given to me. It had WAY too many problems.
> 
> Doesn't hesitate to pick a 3sixty up. The price that they're being sold for only sweetens the deal.


So since you had the RF 3sixty3?......Whats the biggest difference you have noticed in the various genres of music you listen to......that is true across the board?
I did notice the price point on the RF 3sixty3 is just under my max budget so another plus for it. 
I have another question......My head unit (Pioneer avh-p8400bh) has 3 pre-outs on the back....Are all of them going to be used when connecting the RF3sixty3?

http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/DVD-Receivers/AVH-P8400BH


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

cjazzy4 said:


> So since you had the RF 3sixty3?......Whats the biggest difference you have noticed in the various genres of music you listen to......that is true across the board?
> I did notice the price point on the RF 3sixty3 is just under my max budget so another plus for it.
> I have another question......My head unit (Pioneer avh-p8400bh) has 3 pre-outs on the back....Are all of them going to be used when connecting the RF3sixty3?
> 
> http://www.pioneerelectronics.com/PUSA/Car/DVD-Receivers/AVH-P8400BH


You can use all 3 pre outs if you want/need to maintain fade F/R and if you would like the ability to turn your sub off at the HU. Me personally I just used 1 set to get a full range signal to the 360.3. Honestly the one thing I noticed most with all genres of music is mid bass response. Before the 360 my system was always lacking in this area. With 31 bands of EQ, T/A, and the ability to band pass my mid bass it came alive. 
I love the ability to have four separate tunes at the push of a button so that you can easily switch between depending on what type of music you are listening to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> Honestly the one thing I noticed most with all genres of music is mid bass response. *Before the 360 my system was always lacking in this area. With 31 bands of EQ, T/A, and the ability to band pass my mid bass it came alive. *I love the ability to have four separate tunes at the push of a button so that you can easily switch between depending on what type of music you are listening to.



*THIS ^^*

I can never go back to a non-dsp rig in my car.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

therapture said:


> *THIS ^^*
> 
> I can never go back to a non-dsp rig in my car.


So explain .....what your system build consist of? How long have you used a DSP? What was the thing that changed for you? 
New to this so don't know all the lingo quite yet (THIS ^^) ....What does this mean?


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> You can use all 3 pre outs if you want/need to maintain fade F/R and if you would like the ability to turn your sub off at the HU. Me personally I just used 1 set to get a full range signal to the 360.3. Honestly the one thing I noticed most with all genres of music is mid bass response. Before the 360 my system was always lacking in this area. With 31 bands of EQ, T/A, and the ability to band pass my mid bass it came alive.
> I love the ability to have four separate tunes at the push of a button so that you can easily switch between depending on what type of music you are listening to.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So when I connect the RF 3sixty3...Using the L/R signal... getting a full range signal from the head unit is best for the processor to perform at top capacity.
The only thing I give up on the head unit will be the ability to fade F/R and cutting the sub off?

So this HU has a output of 4v.....will that be reduced by connecting from 1?


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> So when I connect the RF 3sixty3...Using the L/R signal... getting a full range signal from the head unit is best for the processor to perform at top capacity.


Yes, you NEED a full range signal to the 363. Turn off any head unit crossovers. I simply use my front LH and front RH as the only inputs. I do not run rear door speakers. I then "sum" those two inputs to create the output for the subwoofer channel.




cjazzy4 said:


> The only thing I give up on the head unit will be the ability to fade F/R and cutting the sub off?


If you run all 4 channels from the head unit to the 363, you can have fading. The remote control the 363 comes with can basically turn the volume down so far on the sub channel that you can BARELY hear it, and I mean BARELY. I can only tell it is on in my car, if I turn off the front channels and open the trunk. Any sound playing totally over rides the sub when the remote is fully gained down.





cjazzy4 said:


> So this HU has a output of 4v.....will that be reduced by connecting from 1?


What? No, the setup cd the 363 uses should take care of the output levels, you just turn amp gains all the way down during setup, and usually do not have to move them after that.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

cjazzy4 said:


> So when I connect the RF 3sixty3...Using the L/R signal... getting a full range signal from the head unit is best for the processor to perform at top capacity.
> The only thing I give up on the head unit will be the ability to fade F/R and cutting the sub off?
> 
> So this HU has a output of 4v.....will that be reduced by connecting from 1?


Yes you only lose F/R fade and the ability to turn off the sub at the HU. You save money also by only needing a single set of RCA's ran from the HU to the 360. Your HU output will not be reduced just because you are only using ch 1&2 pre outs. If you already have the RCA's ran for all 6 ch then use them. You just have to make sure to assign them correctly during the processor configuration. The processor sums the inputs you use and gives you a good idea where your HU clips at during the process. I started out with my pioneer at 35/40 on volume and left it after summing because it was good to go. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

therapture said:


> Yes, you NEED a full range signal to the 363. Turn off any head unit crossovers. I simply use my front LH and front RH as the only inputs. I do not run rear door speakers. I then "sum" those two inputs to create the output for the subwoofer channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a little old school..... when it comes to my approach to car audio.....I will be using rear 6x9 speakers in the build.....So with this set up do I still connect the RF3sixty3 to the front LH and front RH as the only inputs.

My goal is to have processing for all the speakrs in build ( Frt dr Comp. spkrs w/tweeters, rear 6x9 speakers, 1 10' sub in trunk,1 CDT CenterStage unit on front dash)


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

cjazzy4 said:


> I'm a little old school..... when it comes to my approach to car audio.....I will be using rear 6x9 speakers in the build.....So with this set up do I still connect the RF3sixty3 to the front LH and front RH as the only inputs.
> 
> My goal is to have processing for all the speakrs in build ( Frt dr Comp. spkrs w/tweeters, rear 6x9 speakers, 1 10' sub in trunk,1 CDT CenterStage unit on front dash)


Yes because you define your outputs separate from your inputs. You get 8 full ch of output from using just 2 summed inputs. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> Yes you only lose F/R fade and the ability to turn off the sub at the HU. You save money also by only needing a single set of RCA's ran from the HU to the 360. Your HU output will not be reduced just because you are only using ch 1&2 pre outs. If you already have the RCA's ran for all 6 ch then use them. You just have to make sure to assign them correctly during the processor configuration. The processor sums the inputs you use and gives you a good idea where your HU clips at during the process. I started out with my pioneer at 35/40 on volume and left it after summing because it was good to go.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


OH okay..... great info.....This is good to know....So if connecting the RF 3sixty3 to a Pioneer avh-p8400bh, a 4 ch amp Pioneer gm-d8604, Pioneer sub amp gm-D8601, 10' Pioneer sub TS-W250D2 .....How many RCA will I need? 

The center channel will be the CDT Center Stage unit. 
I'm consider the NVX line of wiring.


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

You will need a long 2ch run from the HU to the 360 a set of 4ch from the 360 to the 4 ch(I prefer to use 2 2ch sets) and a 2ch for the sub amp. Checkout knukonceptz for wire. They have budget friendly stuff and high end stuff. http://www.knukonceptz.com/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> You will need a long 2ch run from the HU to the 360 a set of 4ch from the 360 to the 4 ch(I prefer to use 2 2ch sets) and a 2ch for the sub amp. Checkout knukonceptz for wire. They have budget friendly stuff and high end stuff. Amp Installation Kits, HDMI Cables
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks this is good info to know.....Helps me to plan when it comes to ordering stuff.....So if start out with no DSP I would need 3 sets of RCA 20', 3 sets of RCA 13' ft
But if I start out with a RF 3sixty3 then I would only need 2 sets RCA 20 ft., and 2 set of RCA 13 ft 
Is this correct?.....Did I leave something out?


----------



## xXTX_ChallengerXx (Oct 8, 2012)

Without the dsp you will need to run a set of RCA for each channel coming off your HU to your amp. Length is dependent on how you route the cables and the vehicle type. Once you get a dsp you can use the RCA from your HU for the dsp and then figure out where you are going to put the dsp and buy RCA based on the length. For my install I ran 1 set of 13' RCA off ch 1&2 of my HU back to my 360. Coiled the extra cable up neatly with zip ties and hid it under my rear seat. From the 360 I ran 3 sets of 6' RCA from ch 1&2 for my tweeters, ch 3&4 for my mid bass and ch 7&8 for my subs to the amp.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

xXTX_ChallengerXx said:


> Without the dsp you will need to run a set of RCA for each channel coming off your HU to your amp. Length is dependent on how you route the cables and the vehicle type. Once you get a dsp you can use the RCA from your HU for the dsp and then figure out where you are going to put the dsp and buy RCA based on the length. For my install I ran 1 set of 13' RCA off ch 1&2 of my HU back to my 360. Coiled the extra cable up neatly with zip ties and hid it under my rear seat. From the 360 I ran 3 sets of 6' RCA from ch 1&2 for my tweeters, ch 3&4 for my mid bass and ch 7&8 for my subs to the amp.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay.....thanks again for the great info.....I have a '97 Mercury Grand Mar.....I believe its about 19ft from the front to the back.....So from where the HU is in the dash a 20ft will work (Not that I'm doing it myself.....I'm getting a pro to do it)

Just want to be in the know at least a little before I have him do it. 

I know I'm leaning towards the RF 3sixty3 over the MS-8 because of three key pluses 1. Price point 2. Up to 8v ouput 3. ability to tweek and change settings

So what your build consist of?


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

cjazzy4, you say a pro is installing for you, do they have the ability to tune the 363 properly, or are you going to jump into the dsp world deep end and learn yourself? I jumped in head first, and over the past 5 weeks I have learned SO much about car audio that I never even knew existed, and it has been fun!

In my case, I have to use my stock HU because it has AC controls built in, and it would cost upwards of 1000 bucks just to put something else there. I like the stock/stealth look anyway. I just take the stock speaker outputs and use them as inputs to the 363, just the front left and front right. You can accomplish the exact same thing with a pair of RCA, just the extra pairs for each additional channel you want to run. 

RCA's will have to be a good 5 feet longer than the distance you need to cover, to make room for all the little bends and curves and what not. Any extra can coil up under the trim or carpet.

Do you have a laptop for tuning the 363? You are going to need one, and not a borrowed one, you are going to need access to it all kinds of times. I spent evenings, lunch times, etc., tuning and tweaking. Even driving with it so I could figure out some minor time alignment tweaks and how much road noise so I could account for sound levels between "critical listening" with engine off and windows up, vs. "fun time" where I want loud and clean, even windows down, while cruising.


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

As far as my 3SIXTY.3 is concerned I think all the talk about how screwed up they were was greatly exaggerated or by Rockford haters(I am not a Rockford fanboy-this is my first piece of Rockford equiptment except for 2 o3 amps in the past). I've had mine in for months and I have not had one problem with the unit while playing music. The software locked up on me once while tuning but I just had to shut it down and pull the power plug on the unit and then plug it back in. The problem was the software(it seems very picky from computer to computer) not the unit-once out of all the times I have been tuning is nothing to me. They should be able to change this so it will put the unit back to run mode if you just pull the usb cable. I can't comment on the phase issue because I always phase check all my drivers and wire them in proper phase to each other and then as sets with the tutorial from here before I tune with the DSP.

As far as SQ is concerned I think it made the biggest single difference in my system since I started putting it together a few years ago. I am using an 80PRS.Using all 3 RCA's to the 3Sixty.Summing for the highs, mids and midbass,sub to sub.Soundstream 4.920-2 channels to mids and highs on a passive on the pillars,2 channels to midbass in the doors.Zapco 750.2 bridged to a Dayton HO12.My gains are all the way down on both amps. I plan to eventually ditch the passives and add my Soundstream 4.760 bridged to the midbass if I can find a place to mount it.

I am getting an abundance of beautiful clear sound and not a drop of noise. I did the old way of measuring with a tape to set the time alignment and then tweaked it. I have a good soundstage and fantastic image centered about 12 to 18 inches above the dash. Much easier and better than I could get with the 80PRS by itself. This is without any eq'ing as I am still reading and learning about what an eq is really capable of doing for me. 

So to sum it up-I think it is a great piece of equiptment at a great price. It has all the adjustability I should ever need and I wouldn't want to be without it again.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

therapture said:


> cjazzy4, you say a pro is installing for you, do they have the ability to tune the 363 properly, or are you going to jump into the dsp world deep end and learn yourself? I jumped in head first, and over the past 5 weeks I have learned SO much about car audio that I never even knew existed, and it has been fun!
> 
> In my case, I have to use my stock HU because it has AC controls built in, and it would cost upwards of 1000 bucks just to put something else there. I like the stock/stealth look anyway. I just take the stock speaker outputs and use them as inputs to the 363, just the front left and front right. You can accomplish the exact same thing with a pair of RCA, just the extra pairs for each additional channel you want to run.
> 
> ...


Well that's going to be tricky for me.... I hope to be able to find a pro that knows RF 3sixty3.....Before I purchase it.....I'm doing this build in stages....The first stage is to have the basic installed (ie HU,speakers, amps,sub, wiring, sound deaden doors)......Will have it done by installer who knows that first.

Next stage of upgrade is the sound processing (deciding on which)

What operating system does RF 3sixty3 work with?
I can get a laptop not a problem.
If I can't find a installer that knows the RF3sixty3.....I'm not oppose to tweeking it and learning it over time.

It seems to be a plug-n-play device as far as connection.....Is this correct? Or is it more difficult to install then that?


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

pyfocal said:


> As far as my 3SIXTY.3 is concerned I think all the talk about how screwed up they were was greatly exaggerated or by Rockford haters(I am not a Rockford fanboy-this is my first piece of Rockford equiptment except for 2 o3 amps in the past). I've had mine in for months and I have not had one problem with the unit while playing music. The software locked up on me once while tuning but I just had to shut it down and pull the power plug on the unit and then plug it back in. The problem was the software(it seems very picky from computer to computer) not the unit-once out of all the times I have been tuning is nothing to me. They should be able to change this so it will put the unit back to run mode if you just pull the usb cable. I can't comment on the phase issue because I always phase check all my drivers and wire them in proper phase to each other and then as sets with the tutorial from here before I tune with the DSP.
> 
> As far as SQ is concerned I think it made the biggest single difference in my system since I started putting it together a few years ago. I am using an 80PRS.Using all 3 RCA's to the 3Sixty.Summing for the highs, mids and midbass,sub to sub.Soundstream 4.920-2 channels to mids and highs on a passive on the pillars,2 channels to midbass in the doors.Zapco 750.2 bridged to a Dayton HO12.My gains are all the way down on both amps. I plan to eventually ditch the passives and add my Soundstream 4.760 bridged to the midbass if I can find a place to mount it.
> 
> ...


Sound like it as added great improvements to your system overall....So you did the install yourself? Or you had a install tech do it?

I would love to see a video of your install (hear your system).


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

I installed everything myself. I've tried taking videos but I don't have anything with a decent mic or recording ability-only an old digital camera so the sound is ****. I would like to. There is a thread on here with a bunch of people who videoed their systems though. Some are very good. You should search it out and watch.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

pyfocal said:


> I installed everything myself. I've tried taking videos but I don't have anything with a decent mic or recording ability-only an old digital camera so the sound is ****. I would like to. There is a thread on here with a bunch of people who videoed their systems though. Some are very good. You should search it out and watch.


cool.... I will look for it......Hearing other people helps ( I guess) to see what I want my system to be


----------



## pyfocal (Aug 12, 2007)

It's called the virtual audition forum.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

pyfocal said:


> It's called the virtual audition forum.


I will check it out.......Thanks for the info.....I will search through it


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

I havent had any issues with the 360 technical wise, like others have said software can be kinda of flaky but no big deal. Theres a pretty good youtube video of a installer setting up a 360 on youtube, wish he went further into the tuning part
.I tried going to a local shop whos vids I watched on youtube that seemed to be the place to go....... couple of the people who work there have sound quality competition winning systems. Although they dont have experience with the rf processor. Setup an appointment to have them tune my system and basically I get blown off stand around for 45 mins and finally when I say to heck with it and decide to leave the guy is finally ready to take a look at it. I told them nevermind.....


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

One time I had a broken collarbone, so I let a local shop install a 6ch amp and some mids...when I got it the RCA inputs between the outboard crossover and amp were all jacked, fader didn't work, the sound was bad. Needless to say I fixed it, and never again will I let a shop do my stereo.

My local shop is an RF and Alpine dealer and has been for years, and they had never even sold much less tuned a dsp. When I ordered my V9 amplifier Saturday, they had to figure out what it was. The Guy asked me "is that a PDX series?"


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

crazhorse said:


> I havent had any issues with the 360 technical wise, like others have said software can be kinda of flaky but no big deal. Theres a pretty good youtube video of a installer setting up a 360 on youtube, wish he went further into the tuning part
> .I tried going to a local shop whos vids I watched on youtube that seemed to be the place to go....... couple of the people who work there have sound quality competition winning systems. Although they dont have experience with the rf processor. Setup an appointment to have them tune my system and basically I get blown off stand around for 45 mins and finally when I say to heck with it and decide to leave the guy is finally ready to take a look at it. I told them nevermind.....


I don't blame you on that one....Shops sometime don't have the best customer service focus.....So did you tune have to tune it yourself or you went to another shop?


----------



## crazhorse (Mar 9, 2010)

working on doing the tune on the 360 alot to read and learn on it (sometimes I think I should of went with the jbl ms8)........ funny my luck with local shops isnt too good. I wanted to have my stereo stuff installed by pros in my mustang, they did the work when I went to pick it up they had scratched the tint on my back window on both sides of the car, and used 3" in long screws to install my amp which unknown to me at the time securely fastened the amp to my spare tire


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

crazhorse said:


> working on doing the tune on the 360 alot to read and learn on it (sometimes I think I should of went with the jbl ms8)........ funny my luck with local shops isnt too good. I wanted to have my stereo stuff installed by pros in my mustang, they did the work when I went to pick it up they had scratched the tint on my back window on both sides of the car, and used 3" in long screws to install my amp which unknown to me at the time securely fastened the amp to my spare tire


So got it already hooked up......just got to tune it?......I'm going to have to get read that instruction book a few times.....Its part of the adventure in discovery I guess.....Shops charge way to much money (at least in my area)......but I guess if they are really quality shops that take care of your stuff.....its worth it


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

crazhorse said:


> working on doing the tune on the 360 alot to read and learn on it (sometimes I think I should of went with the jbl ms8)........ :


 Not me. I love the flexibility of the RF unit.

I have been working on level balancing and TA, finding I can make a discernible change of center focus at even .01 millisecond adjustments. A .1 change is used to get in the ballpark, and the .01 changes dial in focus and clarity.

The 31 band double EQ, while daunting at first, is finally coming around, learning it has been intensive but fun. My ears are getting better at listening, and I have been fine tuning the EQ curve for a couple weeks. 

Level balancing left/right to get the stage set correctly was something I did not understand before, I thought the EQ was just for making some ranges of music louder or softer (it is, really), but learning that TA is tuned by levels in the higher ranges was a revelation to me, as I tried to tune, following the wrong paths, and started over again.

The ability to try different xover frequencies, alignments and slopes, was intimidating, but I stuck with it, learning about crossover point distortion/phase/etc.

Midbass output was discovered, and I realized that's one of the biggest things I never had, and didn't know I needed. I had no idea a simple pair of 6.5" could do this.

All in all, my journey has been exciting, informative, irritating at times, fun, challenging, all the superlatives you can think of. The MS8 would have never given me that ability, and I think I would have missed out on some lessons. No doubt it can do a good job, as many have found, but...I have always worked on my own stuff, and the 363 is the "tool kit" I needed to soup up my car audio hot rod.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

therapture said:


> Not me. I love the flexibility of the RF unit.
> 
> I have been working on level balancing and TA, finding I can make a discernible change of center focus at even .01 millisecond adjustments. A .1 change is used to get in the ballpark, and the .01 changes dial in focus and clarity.
> 
> ...


Great input and real world hands on experience.......Thanks for sharing.....It makes car audio fun to know that learning the process of tuning makes sound come alive..... So how many DSP have you used?
I'm hoping to buy something that can be a DSP I can stick with.......And from what I'm hearing I'm liking the RF 3sixty3 
Wish there were more videos of the system online using this processor.


----------



## therapture (Jan 31, 2013)

cjazzy4 said:


> Great input and real world hands on experience.......Thanks for sharing.....It makes car audio fun to know that learning the process of tuning makes sound come alive.....* So how many DSP have you used?*
> I'm hoping to buy something that can be a DSP I can stick with.......And from what I'm hearing I'm liking the RF 3sixty3


It's my first one! I read as many reviews as I could on the RF, Audison, and JBL units, and since I have a solid local dealer for the 363, that helped swing me.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

therapture said:


> It's my first one! I read as many reviews as I could on the RF, Audison, and JBL units, and since I have a solid local dealer for the 363, that helped swing me.


One factor I love about the RF 3sixty3 is the ability to tweek and change the sound by the software..... What operating system does the RF 3sixty work with?


----------



## evilspoons (Jul 5, 2012)

On the same page as the manual download, they list Windows XP, Vista 32/64-bit, and 7 32/64-bit. The .NET 3.5 SP1 framework is required in all cases.


----------



## BKLYNG (Aug 6, 2014)

whats the diference between the 360.3 and the zapco dsp z8 and the helix dsp


----------

